# Has anyone tried The Farmer's Dog?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bella is super picky. This is fresh made dog food tailored to her weight, and they add their nutrient pack to make it a balanced diet. Delivered weekly, looks good. 

https://www.thefarmersdog.com/

They also share their recipe. 
https://www.thefarmersdog.com/diy


I have a feeling Bella would love this b/c she already eats pretty much only fresh home cooked food that I make for myself (meat, poultry, seafood, veggies), but since she's so picky and lightweight, I suspect something is not balanced in her diet.

Take a look and let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks good to me. I think you're right that Bella's diet is probably not balanced. I was trying to find this article I read that ranked home cooked diets as the least healthy, out of a list of raw, kibble, etc. You have to know what you are doing to do home cooked to make it balanced. 

We also have a picky eater or two in the family and they LOVE Freshpet. Have you tried that for Bella? I get it at our grocery store, but they also sell it at the chain pet stores. It gets top ratings on Dogfoodadvisor.com and my vet approves of it. It's probably less expensive than that fancy Farmer's Dog food (and since we have 6 dogs including 3 large ones, cost matters!). Oh, and you don't have to cook it!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Vita said:


> They also share their recipe.


I think I would leave the legumes out given what we have recently been hearing about taurine deficiencies and the link to legumes being used in dog foods.


----------

